# Cost of PFD's



## aleg75

Hi yakkers

Yeah I know, cannot put a price on saftey, but was wondering what sort of price i can expect to pay for a life jacket, I saw a good little unit on eBay for $50 which included some zip up pockets, looked like it might do the job. How much money can i expect to sepnd on one of these? not that I am looking for the cheapest available, but I can use that money for things like lures 

Ash


----------



## Phoenix

around $100-$125 would be a good guess.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dodge

Ash

Get the specialist PFD 2 for paddling as they have far more freedom at the arm holes, about $100 at a yak supplier

When I started I got a PFD 2 at Whitworths about $50 just for safety, buoyancy was good as gold in the water, but when paddling my inner arm kept rubbing on the PFD.

I replaced with one by Perception and made for paddle sport and it was a different ball game, when you compare one made for paddling there is an entirely different shape at the arms while flotation remains the same


----------



## andybear

Eeeek! Just had a look on the label of my PFD, ....manufactured about 25 years ago. It is very faded, but still floats. I think a new one will be a good investment.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## sunshiner

Yeah, I agree with Dodge. I use a Marlin Pro-Sailor Mk2 which I bought at Whitworths for around $95. It has a zippered pocket in the front and huge arm holes. I wear it whenever I go offshore yakking and I find it suits me perfectly -- no paddling problems. The pocket is especially useful for storing sunglasses etc before transiting the surf zone.


----------



## DGax65

Ash
Try before you buy. Find a kayak shop that will let you try out different brands and types. You want to make sure that you will be comfortable wearing the PFD for an extended period of time.


----------



## Jeffo

Ash,

I just got a nice PFD for $89. It is an MTI reflex II. Very comfortable & complies with Aussie standards


----------



## paffoh

Hello,

Myself and my family members interstate recently upgraded our bulky PFD's to a more slimmer style manual inflatable jacket.
Constantly forget im wearing one and feel safe as all buggery with one on, im glad i hassled the family over water safety, they all agree

Burke Manual Inflatable PFD1

http://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemd ... lutePage=1

Key Benefits & Features:
Affordable, comfortable and low bulk. The IEC150 has Australian standards approval PFD1 AS1512. The IEC150 manual has a manual pull cord for inflation. It triggers a 33.grm CO2 cylinder. As a back up the PFD is equipped for oral inflation. 
Australian Standard approval Inflatable PFD1 AS1512 
Manual inflation is by pulling a cord to trigger a 33.grm C02 cylinder 
Stainless steel front opening buckle with waist adjustor 
One piece tough nylon cover. This makes fitting easier when the PFD is inflated 
Back up oral inflation 
Whistle 
Reflective tape 
150 newtons of buoyancy 
Chest size: 55 - 140cm 
Minimum Buoyancy: 30kg

@ $109 dollars each thats pretty special, Burke also have a huge range so something else may float your boat ( pun intended ).


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## fishtales

Paffoh,

Thanks for the link to the Burke Manual Inflatable PFD1, it really looks the goods and something that I might just invest in.

regards

Chris


----------



## fishtales

Thanks kraley, thats a point worth remembering.

Chris


----------



## paffoh

Good point Kraley, you CAN buy this model in Automatic ( for exta $30 or so ) that inflates when in the water.

Depends what type of fishing you do, for me its totally appropriate as Salt water will be few and far between... that and the fact im tandem most of the time.

I dont reccomend only having a Manual type 1 PFD, most people have 2 types of PFD and choose which one based on the conditions at the time.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Magicrik

Mate i dont go out in my yak without my PFD........it a Freefall MTI adventurewear its got massive arm holes......looking at it it dont have arm holes hmmmmmm ill find you a link
http://www.mtiadventurewear.com/product ... eefall.php

thats the one only i payed $130 for mine hmmmmm most of seen me coming :evil:

it fits like a glove thou i dont even know ive got it on untill i look in a mirror and it looks like ive gained 10kg


----------



## PeterJ

I have the same pfd as sunshiner, must be the telepathy between espri owners. It's a good little jacket with two pockets , larger outside one and a smaller internal one. Ahh yes from Whitworths , oooo spooky :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZpNeGAAADLfgAASUOfwAiKiFSo/7//wMADmbRE0EyaT1PQj0mJkbSGm1GI9QNSem0qehpHpNBpoAAAANT0jVPU00eTUaAZNAAHqAIEsWBidomd7LgD9Jw1ydgfFWkoM2rkzYwiQ+oWakoN1ETpVJsZvBMX0LtVMImYdEpj9IYpxQWF8ByE+byhB9S+6GV9xW0NUTsQ5VFpmgtG93q4UMUkPVvn7s+DEsHbY1DiGw/ctN8Uygj6Xjm9xKyFRacYIvRYhilx6oXUSmwWtIUtkw2oB9zwLppOtvCskElQlUg8JJIiM9lkQraE0eYXDYsko0+Y8aBi7BzWTqBKagvk3nEkyR0baYeQEK9hVSgnAV7XfgyzUY4B7qEUpcQf4u5IpwoSE0mvDAA==


----------



## shayned

And for the fuller figured gentleman may I suggest the RFD Exodus, at only $86.00 this vibrantly coloured vest helps to set the scene in this summer's fashion story. Clever use of black neoprene side panels tuck in the unsightly bulges while still imparting slimming lines to the wearers figure, helping to make the larger man on the water this season look more like the Adonnis he is about become. This garment with it's trimming lines, look at me colours and sporty mesh pocket is sure to be a sales winner with fat [email protected] everywhere this summer.

Mostly though it's because it's big enough to slip down, far enough, over your fat gut that when you sit in the kayak the top of the vest isn't riding so high that your epirb presses against your jugular and stop blood supply to your brain. :evil: Oh! And because the colour is pretty too!  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Ironsides

Yep, big gut = being choked by a PFD, I have the same problem that is the big gut.
Shayned, where did you buy the RFD :?: 
Any other big guts got a solution :?:

Ian


----------



## Dodge

shayned with the poetic description of your PFD I was sure you were going to accessorise with matching high heels to suit the svelte Adonis look :lol:

Ian get one with a zip front rather than a lot of buckles, then for comfort you can leave it half zipped down [except in iffy situations], until you land in the drink


----------



## shayned

Aw hell, no one told me I need heels for kayaking, I could have sworn the bloke in the store said kayaking was good for cross training, not,,,, I must have misheard him.  

I picked mine up from PepperTown in Brissy but I think Anaconda stock them as well. It has an area for a camelback system as well. I really liked the ultra trek but with the passing out and so on I went with the less well appointed model. It will do the job in the mean time though.


----------



## Arcachon

Hey Shayned. Just make sure the matching heels have stainless steel strap buckles or corrosion could be an issue in the long term.


----------

